# Yay! Team Colored Forum.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like us, and the Mavs finally got the team colored forums. Very awesome! :cheers: 

Also, on a side note to all my fellow Suns fans, and any Lakers, or Mavs fans reading this. I'd like to put out an apology for the super homerish, and rough behavior I've had since I've been back posting. Hopefully you guys can forgive me. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Heat got their colors too.

:cheers:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Very nice. Hopefully everyone can get it soon. The hardwood floor background look for the team forums were.. Meh..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Very cool.


Sucks that the Lakers forum has the same colors. But both teams have similiar colors, purple and yellow and purple and orange.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Also, on a side note to all my fellow Suns fans, and any Lakers, or Mavs fans reading this. I'd like to put out an apology for the super homerish, and rough behavior I've had since I've been back posting. Hopefully you guys can forgive me. :cheers:


No forgiveness for you!

j/k, all is well............ you dumb homer!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> No forgiveness for you!
> 
> j/k, all is well............ you dumb homer!


:biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Very cool.
> 
> 
> Sucks that the Lakers forum has the same colors. But both teams have similiar colors, purple and yellow and purple and orange.



Uh, I think it should more orange, not yellowish. Suns main colors are purple and orange.

And that logo is too small as compared to the other forums. It's should be bigger.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

For some reasons I feel I'm in Lakers board. Like Dissonance said, change it from yellow to orange.

Lucky you. Mine haven't been updated.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd also like to recommend this awesome Suns logo made by Ninjatune.










The Mavs guys are trying to get the Mavs logo like this in their banner. Maybe we should try as well?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Me and Sean (Seuss) had already made it known for months that they use the firebird logo for it haha. But it just came out too small.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, it kind of is. But still, we might want a little more work done but at least we got something today on the forum. It looks alot better than it did.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd rather see Orange and Darkorange then the colors now.


Way too much like the Lakers forum.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait.... this is not the Laker forum?

:biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wait.... this is not the Laker forum?
> 
> :biggrin:


No, it's not the Laker forum!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wait.... this is not the Laker forum?
> 
> :biggrin:



You're supporting a Warriors signature....you've got to be the most hated Mavericks fan by now. lol :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> You're supporting a Warriors signature....you've to be the most hated Mavericks fan by now. lol :yay:


nah....

just giving them something to talk about. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

If the bad luck continues you had better bet that signature will be facing a mutiny.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that the colors should be inverted. The orange should be purple and the purple should be orange. Just a simple man's opinion.


----------

